# Gps



## Klunk (Aug 24, 2011)

I may be being thick here, but I see lots of references to the Touchpad not having GPS, however it has location services and I have downloaded an app that will give me my location, how does it achieve that without GPS?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Klunk said:


> I may be being thick here, but I see lots of references to the Touchpad not having GPS, however it has location services and I have downloaded an app that will give me my location, how does it achieve that without GPS?


It knows where your Router is (Google Cars spying on us.).

WiFi-based location services


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Think of it as using same technology the original iPhone used back in 2007, it hits WiFi routers, access points around you and reverse ip look-ups the IP's, This allows them to add triangulate your position using WIFI for the location services, not as accurate but does the job.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Wanna really mess with their heads? Modify the MAC address of your NAT router to something other than OEM (document the original MAC address before changing it). If you know someone who lives across the country with a like router, get theirs from them and use it. The data is filtered within your ISP once the local node confirms there's no conflict (so be sure it's a distant Mac address). Once done, anyone heading past your router (even when it's secured it's broadcasting it's radio signal, it's Mac address, and some other basic info) will see their location jump across the country until they lock into another router down the road.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually, would be redundant as the reverse ip address lookup are specific to geographic locations, broken up into subsets by IP, not mac address. Was designed that way, takes the duplicate mac address's outta the picture, does not effect it usage by any means.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm really hoping someone can fill me in on the touchpad and GPS.. why does everyone want it so bad on the touchpad? not trying to stir the pot, just curious because I don't see many people really carrying tablets around, they are more of a household item to me.. if i've ever wanted anything that uses GPS i use my phone


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

thewhiteboy said:


> i'm really hoping someone can fill me in on the touchpad and GPS.. why does everyone want it so bad on the touchpad? not trying to stir the pot, just curious because I don't see many people really carrying tablets around, they are more of a household item to me.. if i've ever wanted anything that uses GPS i use my phone


Imagine that you are a tourist, a tablet offers a nice amount of storage space for pictures and such. If your tablet has a GPS, you can geotag all you pictures. Also, when you [tweet,google+,facebook,whatever] during your travels, you can let people know where you are (dumb idea - tells the world your not at home). Also useful for friend tracking apps, locating yourself on google or bing maps etc

Now most of this can be done on a smartphone, but a tablet is nicer to use when your at a cafe having a latte


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Even if there is no GPS(i don't think there is) we can always connect one via bluetooth. You can connect either a phone or a standalone GPS with CM7.


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

I like shopping for houses via Truilia, etc. GPS is needed...
As it sits now, I just wifi tether the TP to my 'bolt.
I sold my Asus Transformer, that is one of the things I missed about it..


----------

